# suit question



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

not sure if right thread; i see the US housing market is creeping back and greece is about to defualt which might start collapse of EU - so ahh i want to purchase a suit before armagedon and while the oz$ is still kicking US butt into the gutter;

haven't got time for all the research; what do i need for training with non-sport civil dogs that bite rrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaallly f'ing hard. 

i want to be able to move in the suit, i know the eternal problem is u trade mobility for comfort, but still. 

urgent advise required, all advise appreciatted.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

belgian ringsuit at euro Joe´s is probably a good option


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Uh, he asked for a US suit maker.... you know, the country thats currency is getting the crap kicked out of it.

ALM makes suits here. They are in Sacramento California.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Jeff googled ALM the only dog thing i got was this;

http://www.almk9.ca/index.html

an obed training service. i'm guessing this is not what u meant??

do u have a link.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

cancel that, i looked past the first hit - the second actually - and got this;

www.*alm*suit.com/home.html 

cheers


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

That is the guy. I bought a harness from him, so no info on the suit, but I like the harness well enough. 

Unfortunately, you only find out what you do or do not like in a suit, after you have worn it a bunch of times. I hope you like this one, I am pretty sure the kid knows about suits.

I also cannot wait for the euro to crash and burn. Hell, I would settle for just even dollar/euro. : )


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

be interesting to see how the worlds economic geniuses are going to stop this potential meltdown


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Uh, he asked for a US suit maker.... you know, the country thats currency is getting the crap kicked out of it.
> 
> ALM makes suits here. They are in Sacramento California.


oh yeah, rereading does wonders.. you should think I am a blonde, huh???

{ rant on}don't forget I'm the one paying for the Greek :-? :-? another zillion euro's to save their economy, what about my economy? {rant off}


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

(rant on) 

It would be a better idea to make more money and just infuse it into greek economy instead of loans which will take us nowhere... The geniuses will mention inflation rate, but in this case it would be the best option in order to restore public peace and order. 

(rant off) 



To Pete, 

Nothing better than being hurt by a really hard biting dog through the suit. I love it...


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Hard Dog Requisites make a pretty darn good, durable suit. 

DFrost


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

One of the guys I train with has an ALM...excellent suit..great construction and mobility...I think his could be described as midway between a training and comp weight...he likes it very much.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Honestly, they take the gamblers out of the equation, and then I will believe that the dollar/euro is stronger/weaker. I think both are screwed.

I just am not liking paying 1.44 for 1.00 worth of shit. I am taking my inheritance and buying a ****ing plane so I can skip all this shipping BS.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

David Frost said:


> Hard Dog Requisites make a pretty darn good, durable suit.
> 
> DFrost


I've heard great things about Harddog suits from a couple decoys as well. Never worn one myself but they said the quality and comfort are among the best they've worn.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

David Frost said:


> Hard Dog Requisites make a pretty darn good, durable suit.
> 
> DFrost


 
I'll second that.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

[Nothing better than being hurt by a really hard biting dog through the suit. I love it...[/QUOTE]


Tiago that creeps me out just a little :???:


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

I just got an ALM and I love it. I got the semi comp and hell even work with you on exactly how to fit it. all the buckles are metal not plastic. Plenty of mobility and protection. For the hard biters I just put a gauntlet on or man up! I paid 1000 for it which is on the low end price range of the market, and it is a great quality suit!


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

The Hard Dog suit is a good suit kinda heavy. 

Hell they all bite hard when your taking the bites lol


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> be interesting to see how the worlds economic geniuses are going to stop this potential meltdown


Socialism works great until you run out of other peoples money lol.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

what - just print some more


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I have an ALM suit and like it. Good workmanship, material, etc. I can catch a hard biting dog on it and it's still pretty easy to move in (like thick carharts). I would buy another if I needed one. It does seem to be getting tighter the longer i have it. Shrinking....


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> [Nothing better than being hurt by a really hard biting dog through the suit. I love it...


 
Tiago that creeps me out just a little :???:[/QUOTE] 


Thats fine, lol... 

Different folks, different strokes.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: [Nothing better than being hurt by a really hard biting dog through the suit. I love it...

You need to come down and train with me. I got just the dog for you to work. Bring your trial suit, he needs some speed. If you don't have any, then I can fix that as well.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: [Nothing better than being hurt by a really hard biting dog through the suit. I love it...
> 
> You need to come down and train with me. I got just the dog for you to work. Bring your trial suit, he needs some speed. If you don't have any, then I can fix that as well.


 
Which dog is it?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

There is more than one. LOL Any and all love to bite. Esko is going to make you bleed here and there.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Tiago Fontes said:


> (rant on)
> 
> It would be a better idea to make more money and just infuse it into greek economy instead of loans which will take us nowhere... The geniuses will mention inflation rate, but in this case it would be the best option in order to restore public peace and order.
> 
> ...


Well come on down to Brian's place. I have a few out here that will create all kinds of love for ya if hard biting does it. Of course we will keep the little herder dogs on the side and bring out the big boys. Ummm how much do you weigh?


----------

